
Tarkhan Dress confirmed as world’s oldest woven garment - prismatic
http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/40770
======
davidw
If you like really old clothes, this is pretty cool, too:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Rock_Cave#Archaeology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Rock_Cave#Archaeology)

Fort Rock itself is worth a visit.

------
oska
Worth clicking on the picture to expand it. Beautiful photo and object.

